# Tunxis Trail map



## jgsmith (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anybody know where a trail map of the tunxis trail can be found online.  All I can find is directions to it and a topo of the area.  Planning on running it for a training run for a 50 mile race I will be doing next year and I would like to know the mileage. Thanks.


----------



## Nick (Oct 7, 2011)

50 mile race, holy crap! 

Does this work? 

http://www.ct.gov/dep/lib/dep/stateparks/maps/backpacking/tunxisroaringbrook.pdf


----------



## mattm59 (Oct 7, 2011)

*keep enlarging this*

http://www.ctwoodlands.org/sites/default/files/CT Overview Trails Map 5_10_2011.pdf

CFPA used to have decent maps as well online, the different blazes. I've since bought the Ct. walk book, western edition.

This will help as well.
http://www.ctmuseumquest.com/?page_id=23

tunxis detail
http://www.ctmuseumquest.com/?page_id=1855


----------

